# Getting TBS with sawdust in pellet tube



## creativeusernamehere (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like I have one last cold snap coming through and have 8 pounds of cheese for my second attempt at a cold smoke. I've been following all the great advice here all week in my prep work! I made a mailbox mod for my MES and turned my apple wood pellets into dust, even ran them through an old blender to further break down. Now my issue is getting that thin blue smoke with the dust, can it be done in a pellet tube? My first two tries were still giving me thick white fluffy stuff. I don't have the amazn basket and wasn't really looking to buy one now, is it necessary for the TBS? Or is there a way to fill/light the pellet tube with the dust? Any advice appreciated, thank you!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2019)

creativeusernamehere said:


> blue smoke with the dust, can it be done in a pellet tube?


Yes . I grind the pellets to a course dust , and light with a propane torch . Gives a nice thin blue smoke . I also have a u bolt on the front to elevate the tube . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/burning-dust-in-the-amnts.282571/


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes. I use dave's method and wet the pellets, they expand and fall apart. I spread them out on cookie sheets and dry them either in the smokehouse during a hot smoke or in a warm oven (270*).

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...be-will-burn-daves-coarse-pellet-dust.284931/


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2019)

Only fill the tube 1/2 - 3/4 full, while on it's side, to get thinner smoke...  Maybe....  so it says in fine print..


----------



## creativeusernamehere (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks Dave, my 2 tries were totally full and about 1/4 full and neither were working! I'll try about half full tonight. I've been lighting with a kitchen torch and then blowing it out after 5 minutes, is it best to blow out or to let the flames go out on their own?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2019)

After lighting, I gently blow through a straw to develop a cherry in the dust...  Try it...  You can literally watch the red glow cherry develop...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

Yep. I do the same as Dave... The tube maintains a cherry red ember roughly the size of a charcoal briquette as it travels through the tube.


----------

